# Tatuaje/Pete Johnson April 28th Tobacco World



## TWCigars (Sep 15, 2005)

Stop by Tobacco World on Saturday April 28th for our Tatuaje Cigars Event. Pete Johnson will be on site and we will have many deals on Tatuaje Cigars. For more information, please visit our web site: http://www.tobaccoworldcigars.com


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Yeah baby! This is the one I have been waiting for. Lets see if we can get the rest of the South Florida Crew in on this one.


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

and here i am...stuck in california. missed the sampler, miss the herf. woe is me <insert crying emoticon>


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Oh yeah I am there!!

ATL


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

mmmmmmm Tats!.... I wish I could be there


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

I picked up my first Tatuaje (Havana VI) the other day at my local B&M. I'm looking forward to trying it. I have enjoyed almost all of the Pepin smokes I have had to date.

I just wish they were a bit less expensive.  

I'm on a perpetual search to find the best cheap domestic (non cuban) smokes out there.


----------

